# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box شفرة فك شفرة  Unlock Sony Xperia SP LTE C5303

## mohamed73

فك شفرة  Unlock Sony Xperia SP LTE C5303  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  

```
SigmaKey v.2.27.01
xxxxxx Sigma dongle 2.27, Initializing...OK
Pack 1: Activated
Pack 2: Activated
Pack 3: Not activated
--------- 2018-01-10 10:26:42 ---------
SigmaKey 2.27.01 ADB: Direct unlock
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
^ Miracle Box ADB Interface
Version: Linux version 3.4.0-perf-g4c8352f-00783-gce6e17b (BuildUser@BuildHost) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 8 11:05:36 2014
Phone model: Sony C5303
Android 4.3; Firmware: 12.1.A.1.207; Date: Tue Jul 8 11:05:36 2014
Version: 12.1.A.1.207
Baseband Firmware: 8960A-AAAAATAZQ-40031007-21
Baseband Processor: VISKAN HUASHAN
Software IMEI: 356604053588447
Activated, Service: YES
Security area saved to "xx:\xxx\xxx\SigmaKey\security backup\0290155799\356604053588447_Sony_C5303_12_1_A_1_207_Tue Jul 8 110536 2014.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done
Restarting phone...Done
```

----------


## footnai

اسلام عليكم,,,,,,

----------


## salmi1212

شكرا أخي. هل يوجد كراك لهذا البوكس أخي لأنني لا أتوفر عليه؟

----------


## chimermia

merci merci merci merci

----------

